# spider mite treatment in flower?



## oldfogey8 (Jul 31, 2015)

so i think i have eradicated the spider mites i had during veg. i have not seen any evidence in a few weeks. i see some spider mite corpses though. when is the latest i can safely spray an organic pesticide? i am almost 3 weeks into flowering. i have some captain jacks dead bug (bonide) and some sns 217. the captain jacks says you can use it on veggies and eat them a day later. I am thinking if i spray one more time to ensure no mite eggs have survived then give the plants a shower in a couple days. or is that a bad idea too? thanks. 

of8...


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 31, 2015)

I would treat but not spray water at 3 weeks in flower. When you harvest spider mites leave. They want fresh not dried material. I would go ahead and hit them again, with either product and then when you harvest, shake the soup outta those plants, I do that for dust and or anything that might be in there.  I think you will be good.


----------



## umbra (Jul 31, 2015)

you can spray mighty wash 1 week before harvest


----------



## RubyRed (Jul 31, 2015)

Azamax


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 31, 2015)

cool. thanks rosebud and umbra.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 31, 2015)

just ordered mighty wash and power wash. thanks umbra.

i am going to spray the girls tomorrow before lights out, rose, using the sns 217 as well.

i have been battling the buckeye purple i am growing for far too long to start over or to have a bug infested harvest. thanks again for the help.

of8


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 22, 2015)

day 41 of flower and i see some spider mites. i feel like yosemite sam(picture a hopping mad man spewing expletives)... sprayed with mighty wash. i also picked up a bottle of power wash so i will spray them down with that in a couple of days. darn it all. i thought things were looking up. i hope my crop isn't going to taste like burnt bugs now...


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 22, 2015)

Just follow the directions exactly on the bottle and repeat as it says.. every other day is it?  Keep on them SAM.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 22, 2015)

it says every 3-5 days. just a bit bummed. they are looking really nice and the aroma is incredible. i am thankful umbra told me about mighty wash and that it can be used 1 week before harvest. mel said that harvesting the buckeye purple at 52-55 days is recommended if you don't want the heavy couch lock stone which i am not a big fan of so i am probably 2 weeks from chippety chopping the purple anyway. the super buckeye may take a bit longer though. oddly enough, the mites don't seem to like the purple. i sprayed her anyway but i have not seen any mites on her.


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 22, 2015)

oldfogey8 said:


> it says every 3-5 days. just a bit bummed. they are looking really nice and the aroma is incredible. i am thankful umbra told me about mighty wash and that it can be used 1 week before harvest. mel said that harvesting the buckeye purple at 52-55 days is recommended if you don't want the heavy couch lock stone which i am not a big fan of so i am probably 2 weeks from chippety chopping the purple anyway. the super buckeye may take a bit longer though. oddly enough, the mites don't seem to like the purple. i sprayed her anyway but i have not seen any mites on her.


 

Mites don't like purple........ you might be on to something there......... my BEP is 53 days today......... I was wondering how long she needed........ I'm gonna pull her on day 55 or 56......... fighting spider mites is a war........ no letting up for a while even when you don't see the enemy........ they are there..... hiding..... waiting til the coast is clear to attack again.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 22, 2015)

yeah, g13. i saw a post from mel somewhere that said 52-55 for a recreational buzz, 55-62 for couch lock and after that the flower is just over ripe. i thought i had the mites beat. had not seen any sign of them for a couple weeks or longer. then this morning i was oogling the plants as i often do and notice some leaves that looked mite-munched that i did not remember looking munched. i hope this mighty wash does the trick.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 22, 2015)

Mite munched?  I have never had mites munch anything.  They suck the juices out of the leaves and leave tiny spots on the leaves.  Is that what you mean when you say mite munched?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 22, 2015)

yes. the little spots on the leaves. no caterpillar like damage. i figured they were chomping a hole in the leave and scraping off the green plant matter.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 22, 2015)

so my intial feedback on the mighty wash is not good. it has been 14 hours since i applied it. i soaked the snot out of the plants. i still see some live mites on the super buckeye. still nothing on the buckeye purple but i saw have not seen any on them ever. no sign of them feeding on the purple. i am going to reapply the mighty wash next wednesday. the good news is i don't see a lot of mites. i hope that the treatment has maybe minimized their spread. i am close to harvest(about 10-14 days away). fml...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 27, 2015)

so i need to retract my initial impression of mighty wash. i see no spider mites now. maybe i was not patient enough. i am in the waiting phase. waiting to chop. 46 days of flowering...


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 27, 2015)

I don't have a bottle in front of me but I thought you were supposed to use it every other day?  I may be wrong. Are you getting the underside of the leaves? You really can't leave one spot not hit.  I used to put my plants on the ground and roll them so i could get under the leafs.  If you have done all that and followed the label, then i am so sorry... It really is the borg... h orrible thing spider mites


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 27, 2015)

i am going to give them a good look over tomorrow before lights out. the directions are to spray every 3-5 days. i am probably going to chop the plants next week though so i am getting to the cut-off point of where i can spray them. i didn't see any the last look i gave them so i hope that continues...


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 27, 2015)

Best of luck oldfogey8.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 27, 2015)

thanks rose. you too especially with the fires. sounds awful. hope you all get some rain.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 27, 2015)

What's in this Mighty Wash that allows you to do this.?? Im an Organic Gardner, ,im just curious.


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 27, 2015)

Dunno hopper just says 99% organic 1% inert material


----------



## umbra (Aug 27, 2015)

It says it's a positive electrical charge and not to place on the ground. Maybe it's more ions than chemical poisons.


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 27, 2015)

Think umbras on the ball


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 28, 2015)

What does that mean? should I have died putting them on the ground to spray?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 28, 2015)

hey umbra, do you use or have you used power wash after the mighty wash? i bought a container of it when i bought the mighty wash. it recommends using it 1-3 days after the mighty wash. probably will give it a go tomorrow since i sprayed the girls again this morning...


----------



## umbra (Aug 28, 2015)

yes oldfogey I have used the power wash. I wait until my 3rd spraying of mighty wash. Mighty wash leaves a residue on the plant leaves and the power wash cleans it. I wait until I am sure I have got the bugs and the eggs under control first.


----------



## umbra (Aug 28, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> What does that mean? should I have died putting them on the ground to spray?


 No nothing like that. I think it is more about long term storage of the container. The product is based on ionized, positive charged water, so a constant contact with earth ground will bleed the positive charge to ground and make the product ineffective.


----------



## RubyRed (Aug 28, 2015)

umbra said:


> No nothing like that. I think it is more about long term storage of the container. The product is based on ionized, positive charged water, so a constant contact with earth ground will bleed the positive charge to ground and make the product ineffective.




well stated :aok:


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 28, 2015)

Thanks for the info, umbra. I think I am going to give that a go maybe Wednesday since I am heading out of town tomorrow. I think my purple plant will be harvestable late next week. Giving it a good washing is prolly a good thing.


----------

